# Esquema TV LCD LG M227WDP



## gotar (Jun 13, 2013)

Estoy buscando el esquema del tv lcd LG M227WDP.
Gracias, y saludos.


----------



## gotar (Jul 17, 2013)

Sigo en el proceso de busqueda, alguien tiene el esquema del tv lcd LG M227WDP.

Gracias, y saludos.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 24, 2013)

amigo te paso el link donde podras bajar el diagrama que necesitas, es muy pesado y no puedo subirlo.
www.brelect.fr/ve/M227WDPPC.pdf‎
http://www.manualslib.com/manual/243225/Lg-M227wdp-Pc.html
exitos.


----------



## gotar (Jul 25, 2013)

Gracias amigo el primer enlace no funciona, el segundo es el manual usuario, tendré que seguir buscando.
Saluoos.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 25, 2013)

en el enlace www.brelect.fr/ve/M227WDPPC.pdf  esta el manual de servicio, yo te lo pasaria pero no me deja, pesa 6.5MB aprox. 
proba en este:
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search2&searchstring=lg+flatron+m227wdp-pz
www.ask.com/LG+Manuals‎
sino prueba en www.clubdediagramas.com/‎
de todos modos vere como hago para enviarte el diagrama.


----------

